# What's your horse's name?



## PersonalAwe1084 (May 29, 2009)

What's your horse's name? 
If he/she has a barn AND show/reg. name, please include all! I'm interested in seeing what sort of names are out there 

For instance,
My horse's barn name is Cody but his show name is Out and About.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

My boy's name is Lord Solon. I call him Ponses. Cause he's my pony.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Show name: Copper & Chrome
Reg'd Name: Dupes Delight
Barn name: Denny


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Reg. name: Impression In Time
Barn name: Vega

I do call her pony or chubby pony

Reg. Name: Tory Gem
Barn name: Gem

My fiance and I call him Gem Bar (after his sire Royal Gem Bar)

Show name: Walkin' n Talkin'
Barn name: Montana


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Show Name: Expresso
Barn Name: Zeus


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

Show/reg.: Generator's Ivory Dream!
Barn Name: Ivy 
_____________________________________
On the eight day God said "hoses shall not trot" and the GOOD horses listened!!


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Reg. name: Thunderwood Athena
bn: Athena, Missy Ma'am, Pretty Girl, Babe


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

Registered name: Docs Fantasy Flirt
Barn Name: Bailey


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

The horse is my avatar is my lease horse, Shes not registered though. So no fancy names here. =( hah 

Her name/barn name is Candy Cane, and her nick name/shorter name is Cander Dander. =P


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Name: Chinga
Show Name: Tack and Jibe.
Nick name: Missy(lol) or Bub


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Fun. 

AQHA gelding
Reg name - Hot Jazz Lincoln
Nick name - Abe

Grade QH mare
Name - Heidi

ApHC gelding
Reg Name - Cheno Lucky Lad
nickname -- Cheno

Shetland pony gelding
Name --- Peanut Butter
Nicknames- Peanut, Butters

DIL's grade arab Xmare 
Name --- Gypsy
nickname --- Gyppers

Granddaughters grade paint/arabX gelding
Name ---- Lightning
nickname(mine) - Light


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Horses and riding ponies:
Imagine That: Summer
FanIcons Costa A Plenty: Harley
Braveheart W: Braveheart
Cheyenne Autumn: Chey
CheyAuts Starlit Firefly: Calista
Renaissance Spring: Ren (and after we named him, we learned his JC name is Count The Copper)

Miniature Donkeys:
CheyAuts Earl E Gift: Earl
CheyAuts Believe In Karma: Karma

Miniature Horses:
CheyAuts ToBe Or Not ToBe: Shakespeare
Mini Magic's Sugar Baby: Sage
VFG El Arlequin: Spin
Landrys Cowboys Diamonds & Rubys: Ruby
Painted Suns Painted Jewel: Jewel
C.J. Cameo's Royal Chianti: Chianti
Mini Magic's Lady Casino: Casi
Chili Pepper: Chili
Tura's Cruise Control: Cruiser
CheyAuts Star Spangled Tucker: Tucker
HRK Kates Chocolat Creme de Coco: Cocoa
ESM Quite The Diva: Diva
Cinder Oaks Amber Eclipse: Amber
CheyAuts Cowboy Diamond Solitaire: Solitare
CheyAuts Perfect Attraction: Sierra
TCM Midnight Blues: Midnight
Concho Cassanova: Concho
PRF Destination Dubai: not sure yet, she's en route here now and I will decide when I meet her
Oak Grove Legends Marina: Same as above (except she's not yet en route)
Abrias DB Painted Design: Design


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

Horses that are for keeps ( not to be sold on )

Ingrid , Zahlia , Rio , Daisy , Fella , Dora , Vihar and Kisci


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

Comp Name: WP Makin Tracks
Paddock Name: Mister

Racing Name: Insignus
Comp Name: Gonnabe Ziggy
Paddock Name: Ziggy, Ziggs, Zigamajig

Reg Name: Lady Sachet
Paddock Name: Sash, Sashy Babe, Sashy Dash

Racing Name: Bangers
Comp Name: Guns N Roses
Paddock Name: Bangers, Bangaloo

Name: Blaze
Fondly Called: Blaze Man

Reg Name: Danbar Delyte
Paddock Name: Blue, Blue Magoo

Name: Cisco
Fondly Called: Sisico
Not So Fondly Called: Little **** (when he has you chasing him for half an hour before being caught)


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Our 3 Paint mares:

Registered Name: Showdown Suzy Q
Barn Name: Angel

Registered Name: Intimadated Skip
Barn Name: Lady

Registered Name: Tommy Spekled Supreme
Barn Name: Cinnamon (or Cinny for short)


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Registered with AQHA: *Lintons Hangin Judge*
Barn name: *Bobo*

*Charlie* is an Arabian but no papers so classified a grade horse

*Dusty* is a pony/small horse


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

My horses:

*Registered Name: *Franco Gentry
*Show Name: *Evolution
*Barn Name: *Evo

*Registered Name: *Lively Belle
*Show Name:* Lovebug
*Barn Name:* Honey

x


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

I want to register her as Stína frá Helvíti, as a twist on regular shownames which are Horsename frá(from) Birthplace since I don't know her birthplace (helvíti=hell). But her name is just Stína


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

My mare:
reg: Plaudits Triple T
Barn name: T

My gelding:
reg: I'd Walkamile
Barn name: Walka


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Reg'd/Show name: Ginisee
Barn Name: Gin, Ginny

Show Name: Javah
Barn Name: Uma, Umanator, Umie

Show Name: Life of Reilly
Barn Name: Reilly, Riles, Ry Ry


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Reg. & show name: Classic Victor
Barn name: Victor
Nicknames: His Majesty, King Victor, and sometimes Butthead when he's naughty. XD

Barn name: Norman
Show name: Montaro
Nicknames: Musclehead, Blondie, Stormin' Norman


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

Name- Apache
show name- a missing colour
Nickname- Paches or dream queen 

Name- Rita
show name- bay lady

name- lilly
show name- senators little girl.
nickname- little legs


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Barn name: Sandie
Show name: Hoofprints in the Sand
Reg. name: Coosa's Playgirl


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Show Name: Rainy Day Blues
Barn Name: Rainy
=]


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

Reg. Name: Kevin's Girl
Nickname: Sis

Reg. Name: Mighty Fine Justice
Nickname Justice

Then the ponies are Jazz and Misty


----------



## Bears Girl (May 30, 2009)

Barn name - Bear
Reg - Blue Gums Im Impressed
Aka - Boo, Beary Boo, Big Boy, Gorgeous, Mister

Barn name - Dallas
Reg - Justa Mighty Storm
Aka - Baby cakes, Squirty butt, Cheeky man, Little man

Barn name - Sunny
Reg - Sunny San Comander
Aka - Sunny Jim, Old Man, Chunky Butt


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

Tjitse. Just called TJ for short. It's a traditional Dutch name (he's a Friesian).


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Abby


----------



## SqueakersmyRomeo (Jun 1, 2009)

Show name: Call Me Your Romeo
Everyone calls him 'Squeak', though. 

I'm leasing him.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Barn name: Jubilee 
Registered name: unknown
Show name: To the Rhythm


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

My horse's name is Lola. And her show name is... Lola. And her reg. name is... Lola. Dang, I need a cool show name.


----------



## elmosworld (Nov 22, 2008)

Paddock/barn name: Elmo
Show name: Ohoka St Elmo


Paddock/barn name: Rhiannon
Show name: Liss Tara Rhiannon


----------



## Maynme (May 15, 2009)

My Mare's name is May, hence Maynme, Her reg name is GD Miss Monarch May.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

Barn Name: Swoop
Show Name: Lorian's Uruk-hai
Nickname: Pretty Boy, Swoopie or theres a way my best friend used to use like they do when they call the pigs and they do the Sooowie thing, only we do that with his name lol its really funny

My other horse that is going to be shipped down from Kentucky
Barn Name: Petie
Show Name: Red Dawn


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

No show names for me. All barn names, registered names, and nick names.

Barn Name = Dobe
Nick Name = Sexy Beast or Big Sexy

Barn Name = Koda
Nick Name = Monster or Turd

Barn Name = Denny
Nick Name = Baby Boy

Barn Name = John
Reg Name = Shalinka's Stormy Knight
Nick Name = Big S**t (still a stud and acts like it sometimes) 

Barn Name = Nester

Barn Name = Flash
Reg Name = Dandy Flash Dancer
Nickname = Old Man

Barn Name = Betsy
Reg Name = Peppy Smackers
Nickname = Sis

Barn Name = Flipper
Nick Name = Skinny

Barn Name = Pokey
Reg Name = Jake's Fajita

Barn Name = Jet
Reg Name = Mr. Zippo's Easy Jet

Barn Name = Bessie (pending a change)

Barn Name = Olen (mini burro)


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Can I do work horse?
He isnt mine, but I ride him for my work. Hes mine for the summer 
His name is Doc.


----------



## SpringWolf (May 6, 2009)

reg name - Shiloh FF (no clue what the ff is for)
barn name - Shiloh, Shy, Shyboy
always wanted to have a cool Arabian name for him...like all the other arabians...

reg name - um...its Icelandic for star...I know it starts with an S
barn name - Strider, Striding Beast, Stride
My son's Trakehner...he's dating an Icelandic girl and she helped give the horse a reg name....we just keep waiting for him to get the spelling off her!!

reg name - Warrego
barn name - Warrego, crazy eye, baby girl


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Show name ~ Superstarr

Barn name ~ Sheena (and MILLIONS of nicknames....!!!!)


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

Magic
Registered name: Brennan's Magic

Tanner
Registered Name: Tanner Hutch

(and these ones aren't registered, but they have 'show' names and nicknames)
Ruby
Show name: Rubaiyate

Bandit
Show Name: Thievery

Dante
Show Name: Prince Dante (Or, sometimes, Dante Leon)

2-Pak / Meevers
Show Name: Doubles


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Show Name: The Great Zucchini
Barn Name: Zucchini
Nick Names: Zuzu, Zuchi, big guy, ect. 

none of my other riding horses have show names.. xD
Barn Name: Gonzo
Nick Name: Gonzy, Gonzo Gonzalis.. lol

Barn Name: Milo
Nick Name: Miley, Mi Mi, myguy..

Barn Name: Rupert
Nick Names: Rootbeer, Roo, Roopy

there are so many horses at our barn..


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

more, just names..
Romeo
Guiness
Chief
Radcliffe
Hootie
Blue
Spanky 
Moses
Dodger
Tucker
Traveller
Cochise
Diesel
Indian Joe:Joe
Mr. Chips/Chips
Skippy
Clementine
Oliver
Shortie
Sampson
Marvel
Clint Black/Clint
Jaun Carlos/Jaun
Jorge [Horhay] Canoso/Jorge
Sprout
Spud


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

forgot a few! Yes, we have a lot of horses! xD
Captain Marvel/Marvel
Buster
Sailor
Lancer
Killian
Mr Bubbles/Bubbles
Luke
Gus


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

Barn name Is junior and show is just for laughs


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

Reg Name Heza Fast Star
Barn Name Hank

Then we have 
Lucy (my grey grade mare)
Little Luci (some kind of pony)
Lexie ( Little Luci's surprise baby)


----------



## Perfect Browbands (May 23, 2009)

Hey
My chestnut TB'S racing name was Vain Karrie, when i bought her she was called karrie for short but this seemed boring to me so i named her Jaffa.

My black riding pony isnt registered but her show name is Black Velvet and for short we call her Velvet.

My buckskin stock horse is called Ally, a little bit boring for my taste we let dad name her lol

Ive got a blue roan pony, his show name is licorce whip but he gets licorce or licky for short.

And last but not least ive got a lovely unraced bay TB gelding called Drifter, the only slow TB ive met so we wanted to give him a name to reflect on his personality.

I love naming horses though and seeing what other people name theres, its so interesting.


----------



## Sam_Croasdale (May 18, 2008)

*Show names*

Please please please can some1 help me with a show name. I cannot think of any. I have a 16hh TBxClysdale Bay mare. please can someone help.


----------



## fontana1 (Jun 7, 2009)

reg. name: Fontana
barn name: Montana


----------



## SqueakersmyRomeo (Jun 1, 2009)

Show name: Call me Your Romeo
Barn name: Squeak

Show name: Illuminated Desires
Barn name: Desi 

Show name: Nick of Diamonds
Barn name: Toby 

 Those are just some of the horses I've been riding at my local stable. Squeak is the pony I'm leasing, though.


----------



## Perfect Browbands (May 23, 2009)

Sam_Croasdale said:


> Please please please can some1 help me with a show name. I cannot think of any. I have a 16hh TBxClysdale Bay mare. please can someone help.


Ill help lol i love naming horses.

What kind of temperment does she have, and what kind of show are you going to enter her in


----------



## huntergrl (Nov 26, 2007)

I've only known mine for a week or so and I'm still trying to think of a show name. His nickname is Coffee, or Coffee Can. His last owners had Chocolate Latte` for his showname but I don't like it and neither does anyone else so I'm gonna change the showname.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

my horse's registered name is Iroc but i call him Rocky for short. if i could change his show name, i'd make it Iroc Your World (hehe keeping his old name but adding onto it)


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

well i've just got BUDDY..... lol


----------



## 2 Bay Geldings (Dec 21, 2008)

* Barn Name: Lucky
Reg. Name: Pure T Luck

* Barn Name: Bally
Reg. Name: Bally Gowan
Show Name: Airtight Alibi

* Barn Name: Rex
Reg. Name: Kidd Danish Bars


----------



## rosie9r (Dec 1, 2008)

Barn name is Dean and Registered name is Tea Clipper.


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

Bay Roan Clydesdale -

registered name - manildra lodge malakai
stable name - mally
informal names - big girl, princess, baby girl etc.

Dapple Grey Welsh B -

registered name - mithril vincent
stable name - vince, vincey
informal names - bubby, baby boy, little man, baby kid etc.

Bay Welsh B -

registered name - glenburnie amber
stable name - amber
informal names - emmy, em, ammyloo, emily, ems, amb, baby girl, princess, little girl, baby girl etc.

Palomino Welsh A x Brumby x ? x ? x ? etc. -

registered name - unsure
stable name - goldy
informal names - goldy boy, baby boy, little man, goldilocks etc.


----------



## barrelracer (Nov 5, 2008)

*Barrel racer*

Well we own alot of horses my two are button and liny and me new one coming recce and jesmond i have more but outtta time


----------



## xoTrishaxo (Jun 12, 2009)

Reg. Name: JB's Stolen Garnet
Show Name: Let It Rock
Barn Name: GiGi, or Garnet

Reg. Name: JB's Heavenly Cherub
Barn Name: Angel

Reg. Name: JB's Isolated Incident
Barn name: Indie

Reg. Name: JB's Tory Gem
Show Name: Gembiance
Barn Name: Tory or Mr. Torpedo

(-: 

JB is a name that has been passed down in my family year after year. When my husband and I bought our ranch, we decided to stick it with our horses, he he!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

For Coffee, you could do something about Coffee... You know, "Just a hint of sugar" or something ; )


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

barn name: junior
show name: just for laughs
nickname: junebug,chinesedonkey,junnie


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

Paddock name: Prada
Registered name will be: Bella Prada (If Prada is taken)


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

Reg. Name: Hallanyssandstorm
Barn Name: Sandi


----------



## JumpingJellyBean (May 22, 2009)

Reg. Name: Jumping Jellybean
Barn Name: J.J


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Neither of mine are registered, but the gelding QH is Arizona as in There Is No Arizona (long story, he's a rescue and we desperately don't want the abuser to be able to find him, so we changed his name to "There Is No Arizona" like the country song), and the sweet mare QH is Dixie. Just Dixie


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Registered name: I don't know, but his show name is On Island Time
Barn name: Ben
Nickname: Benny, Benny Boy, Big Boy

Registered name: None, show name is Paint by Number
Barn name: Painter
Nickname: Grumpy, grump grump, grumpums

Registered name: ? Show name is Don't Trump My Ace
Barn name: Trump
Nickname: Trumpity Bumpity, Trumpity Bump


----------



## huntergrl (Nov 26, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I have pondered away for a week or so and have finally decided on Coffee's showname. 
SECRET ADMIRER


----------



## kittyalie7 (Jun 18, 2009)

My cobs name is Totally Kitted Out (or Kitty) and my warmbloods name is Able Amy (or Amy)


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Registered name: Bills little doll
Barn name: Labre
Nickname: Mama, old girl, brat ... 

Registered name: (Soon to be) Sir Doc Bixler
Barn name: Gunther
Nickname: Guns, big man


----------



## cayuseranch (Jun 13, 2009)

Trooper
American Classic AKA Classy
Nevada
Lakota
Hawk
Shadow
Ceasar


----------



## otterific (Jun 17, 2009)

My TB's name (he passed away in January) was Otterific, barn name Rebel

my welsh pony's registed name is Vintage Braveheart, barn name Mel (get it?)


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

Name: Spirit
Supposed to be registered name: A Horse's Free Spirit
Family name: Spirit Jordan Rivers
Favorite Nickname: Mr. Man-Man


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

Registered Name: River Cougar
Barn Name: Cougar
Nick Name: Booger, Snot, many vulgar things I will not repeat.

Registered Name: Shatefah.
Barn Name: Shaddy.
Nick Name: Sweetheart

Registered Name: N/A
Barn Name: Greylite
Nick Name: Grannypants


----------



## KatRadioactiveFox (Dec 28, 2014)

Name: Kazbek
Barn name: Drako

He is from Russia ,thats why the name seems weird to English people 
I call him Ginger and Booboo hehe


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

My horse has the worst name ever.

I got him and could not think of a name for him so I called him Boyhorse (I'd only had mares for ages) while I thought of a good name.

However no name ever fit or stuck so now his name has been Boyhorse for over a year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

Saskia said:


> My horse has the worst name ever.
> 
> I got him and could not think of a name for him so I called him Boyhorse (I'd only had mares for ages) while I thought of a good name.
> 
> ...


What do you mean? That's the best name ever. 

Reminds me of my friend's dog who she just named Brown Dog. It's been suggested to call him Brownie at least but she really liked Brown Dog instead. :lol: I also knew of a horse that was called Chestnut Pony.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Saskia said:


> My horse has the worst name ever.
> 
> I got him and could not think of a name for him so I called him Boyhorse (I'd only had mares for ages) while I thought of a good name.
> 
> ...



LOL...We have a friend with a horse named "Gelding" for the same reason 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## turnandburn1 (Nov 21, 2014)

My barrel horse's registered name: Nanotek
His barn name: Nano 

I love Nano's name, but my tb's barn name and registered name is Funroe(and I hate it!)


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Registered Name: Shah-Romaan (I think)
Name: Roman
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

Registered Name: Midnight Dream
Barn Name: Midnight
Nick Name: Night


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I have Kingston nicknames king, boogie, bud, pops
and my trainer has
Shotgun("SF Longshot winner") -sister, yellow mare
Pistol ("winnin at jackpots")-****, crazy, black witch
Rifle (reg but cant remember her name)-spook, crazy, boo
Sugar("airy raspberry" yes thats his reg name lol poor guy)-sug, fatty, grey, fat pants, sugie


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Name: La Negra (The Black, in spanish)
Nicknames: Spazz, Sped, Spazzoid, Lazy mare XD


----------



## LadyChevalier (Apr 19, 2013)

APHA Gelding
Reg. Name: Sparkies a King Brat
Barn Name: Drake

APHA Gelding
Reg Name: Libbys Remington Expres
Barn name: Remington

Grade Mare
Barn Name: Remie

Friesian Sport Gelding
Reg Name: Lady Bouwe's Devious Dante
Barn name: Dante
Nick name: Dawnters

AQHA Filly
Reg Name: Dakota Sugar Belle
Barn Name: Belle

POA Gelding
Barn Name: Cherokee

TWH Gelding
Reg Name: Gens a Smokin
Barn name: Beauty


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

I kept the names my horses came to me with, Rio and Nickel. I hate the name Nickel though so we just call him Nick. Rio gets called "Buddy" more often than not.


----------



## Rebelwithacause (Aug 7, 2013)

I only have one, a 9 year old TWH named Noelle.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

AQHA Mare
Reg. Name: Ragtime Conclusive
Barn name: Ragtime
Nicknames: Rags, Granny

AQHA Mare
Reg Name: Maxy's Peppy Playboy
Barn Name: Coco
Nicknames: Coco Loco, Coco Beans, Beans, Coke

I didn't name either of my girls. Always heard it was bad luck to change their name.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

show name: Analisa Paralyzer
barn name: Annie

Show name: To Be Paralyzed
barn name: Toby

and the pony i may be buying soon is Lovebug. Dunno if im going to give him a show name, but sometimes i just call him Buggy.


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Reg. Name: Maxs Midnight Moon
Barn name: Dallas 
nicknames: Dally, jerkface, sass master, grouchy pants, mr.diva, grumpasaurus 

Reg. Name: August Rush 
Barn Name: Dakota
nicknames: Baby blue eyes, Kota, Kota face, spotted equine, the good kid, ******

And my old boy we lost August 2013:

Reg. Name: Shay's Rebellion 
Barn Name: Shaymus
Nicknames: Shay, Shay-shay, Shay pony, fluffy, pommy, twitch, old man, pig pen


----------



## TuyaGirl (Mar 14, 2014)

Name: Tuya Tamoh-Rah
I call her Tuya Girl most of the times.

Here she is:


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Pooky (dont remember his reg name) , Miss pitiful (reg name princess talesis), Bart, Sider sell,
Shasta, Choc a lot of Mousse (moose), Ace, Rocky, Suzi ,Mimi. 
I take care of hayguy, and sunny


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Registered Arabian: Intrepid Mork

Barn Name: Ty

Registered Paint: Sunrise Charley 

Barn Name: Harley. 

My mare is a grade Quarab mix. 

Star is her barn name and if we ever show I'm planning on using Stargazing Angel.

Rebel is registered with the Pinto association but waiting to hear back if our names are accepted.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Registered: H masterton, name Harry nickname: "hey big man",


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

Wynters Dream
"Wynter", Good Girl


----------



## C0C0 (Dec 31, 2014)

My mare isn't registered, but her name is Coco. It used to be Flicka but the people who owned her before me changed it to Coco.


----------



## barrelracer2269 (Dec 31, 2014)

Reg name: IMA klassy belle 
Barn name Klassy


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My gelding's full name is Buenos Aires because his face white is on the exact shape of South America. We call him "Aires," though (like the god of war). He used to be named Charlie Horse before I got him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Horses I've had:
QH bay gelding: He's A Secret; barn name: Secret
QH buckskin mare: Senorita Shortage; barn name: Rita
QH buckskin gelding: Nix Copper Shortage; barn name: Tag
QH blue-eyed cremello mare: Nix Diamond Shortage; barn name: Brat
Buckskin tobiano mare: Mojave Sandy Amber; barn name: Sandy
Bay tobiano: Mojave Thunder; barn name: Stormy
QH buckskin mare: String's Call; barn names: Callgirl, Cally

All of them had other nicknames, but this is a family forum that frowns on words that require a $ to replace an 's'!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

1/2 AHA - Cherokee Desert Star - "Star"
AQHA - Nu Shiney Shocks - "Pi"

RIP:
AHA - Green Acres Magic - "Magic"


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Snickers, or Snicks for short and "Snickey" for cutesy. That's the name I got him with and, although I wanted to change it at first, I later understood that it fits him perfectly.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

My mare is Alaraa which means pure joy. Her son is Kadar which means powerful. They both go by there registered names. My other gelding is Sudan Native Rebel and I call him Rebel but at the show he uses his full name!


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

My horse's name is Ursula. That's it. She's not registered and I have only ever shown her under her barn name, but I'm okay with that. I quite like her barn name and it suits her.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

My horse is registered with the AQHA under "Barbs Red Bar"

However, her barn name is "Barbie"


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

My mare is Angel... Very creative indeed. I didn't bother to change it when I bought her. 

Nicknames include, stinker, chubs, missy, dirtbag, duckie, lil devil and whatever else comes to mind when I'm with her... Not always nice things. :lol:


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

My mares are Rosie, Azula, Chloe and Impa. 

Rosie's registered name is Rosie Pocos Gold
Azula's is Tuxedos Azula Moon
Chloe's is DF Genuine Doc

And Impa doesn't have a registered name or show name.


----------



## MyQHBooger428 (Jan 14, 2012)

Name: Levi
Trying to think of a show name for him but having no luck! 
We also call him Booger or Boogs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

My gelding's JC name is Regalo Bonito and his barn name is Remy. I currently have his show name for the TIP as Rembrandt.


----------



## Glenknock (Feb 27, 2013)

I have 5 horse's Star , Heidi, Smokie, Jessie and Luigi 
Show names 
Glenknock Star 
Knocktopher Glenknock
Glenknock Myth 
Glenknock Jessie
Dunore First and Last - (didn't name him but it will be getting changed)


----------



## Miranda L (Nov 10, 2014)

My gelding is Ebony his registered name is Dictators Ebony Delight, my mare is Dawn and her registered name is Dictators Mystic Dawn.


----------



## 4hoofbeat (Jun 27, 2013)

For those with a Show name, why not just use the registered name? I"ve never heard of using a different name than their registered ones for shows. 

Reg name: Ambassador
Nick name: Mr. Bass or just Bass


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm personally not a big fan of Remy's registered name, although it has grown on me. So I have his show name.


----------



## NatalieSchimp578 (Jan 3, 2015)

Show/Registered name: My Rods Knockin (Granddaughter of Radical Rodder)

Barn name: Knockers

Other nickname: Knocks

Go ahead everybody laugh at her barn name! I didn't name her but is fits her perfectly! (You will understand what I just said if you know what else "knockers" means)?


----------

